# Spiele stürzen ab



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

*Spiele stürzen ab*

Hallo Leute,
hatte in letzter Zeit öfter das Problem, dass Spiele ca. eine halbe Stunde gut funktioniert haben und dann abgestürzt sind, bzw. der Monitor schwarz geworden ist.
Meine Grafikkarte ist die AMD Radeon r9 380, Treiber ist auf der neusten Version.
Hat jemand einen Tipp was ich tun könnte?


----------



## Crush182 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Temperaturen?
Restliche Hardware?
Seit wann tritt das Problem auf (irgendwas geändert?  )?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Tritt das Problem vllt seit dem letzten Treiberupdate auf? Der Treiber war/ist doch iwie etwas  hol dir mal die vorige Version und teste damit


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Restliche Hardware findest du auf meinem Profil, Temperaturen liegen zwischen 40 und 50 Grad, das Problem tritt seit ein paar Tagen auf, kann sein, dass ich irgendwas im Bereich des Grafikkartentreibers geändert habe.


----------



## tobbes22 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

Danke für die Antwort, werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele stürzen ab*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...laerliches-runtertakten-der-gpu-bei-last.html ..vllt hilft dir das hier ja auch noch weiter ^^


----------

